# Objective (in the classroom)



## bookandlanguagelover

Salvete omnes!

I need to know the closest translation in Latin to an objective that students are required to meet in a class.

Would ¨propositum¨work?

Gratias!


----------



## relativamente

Salve

Propositum is the past participle of the verb propono.Propositus proposita propositum.If the teacher has set a work to be done or learned this is something proposed and propositum could be used, in my view


----------



## bookandlanguagelover

Thank you for that explanation.  However, when I typed in ¨objective¨ to Whitaker´s Words, this was one of the entries that came across:

propositum, propositi  N  N     2 2  N   [XXXBO]  
intention/purpose/objective; resolution/design/plan;
Any ideas?

Gratias!


----------



## Lamb67

*optatio* -onis f. [a wish].
*opto* -are [to choose , select; to wish for, desire]. Hence partic. optatus -a -um, [wished for, desired, welcome]; n. as subst. optatum, [a wish]; abl. optato, [according to one's wish].http://books.google.com/books?id=YJ...um=3&ved=0CC8Q6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=goal&f=false


----------



## Cagey

bookandlanguagelover said:


> Thank you for that explanation.  However, when I typed in ¨objective¨ to Whitaker´s Words, this was one of the entries that came across:
> 
> propositum, propositi  N  N     2 2  N   [XXXBO]
> intention/purpose/objective; resolution/design/plan;
> Any ideas?
> 
> Gratias!


I don't understand this question.  It seems to me that relativamente was approving your suggestion, and giving the derivation of the word to explain why it was a good choice.  Are you concerned by the fact that it is derived from a verb?  Latin uses a lot of verbal nouns. _Propositum_ might be understood as "thing put forth, proposed". It is used where English might use the words in the definition you give above.


----------



## bookandlanguagelover

Hi again,

No, relativamente´s comment was great.  I just wanted to check for my own understanding.  Thank you for making sure it was clear - it is!


----------

